# Whats your opinion on a Gator Tail boat and motor?



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just like the title says whats yalls opinion? Im thinking of gettin an 18'x60" extreme series boat with a GTR35 w/ a CC so I can hunt lakes and take it down on the coast and duck hunt down there too.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 22, 2011)

Awsome setup. Gatortail has their crap together. I would consider going ahead and getting a stage 1 upgrade to your motor. You will need it with a boat that large.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Dec 22, 2011)

need more motor. the boat is great, but the motor lags and wont plane off with anymore than 3 people. we gator/duck/and go to sapelo off it.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mwaldrop said:


> need more motor. the boat is great, but the motor lags and wont plane off with anymore than 3 people. we gator/duck/and go to sapelo off it.



What about a modded gtr35?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just put a MB7000 on it and be done with it.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Just put a MB7000 on it and be done with it.



ok as soon as you give me the $10,000 to do it.


----------



## quacktastic (Dec 22, 2011)

I run a 35 gtr on my 17x50hd.  You will want to add some mods with that big of a boat.  Find out where you can get your motor serviced too.  I love my gtr, but not just anyone can work on one bc of the reverse design.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 23, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> What about a modded gtr35?



That is why I said a stage 1. This usually consists of head work and a high lift cam. It will have you running upper 20's with a 3 man load. Don't put a mudbuddy on that boat. The gtr will run the best. You can do everything to a gatortail that a 7000 mudbuddy has on it. But don't waste your time with dual carbs. Check out Mudmotortalk.com. Much more knowledge over there


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 23, 2011)

Barroll said:


> That is why I said a stage 1. This usually consists of head work and a high lift cam. It will have you running upper 20's with a 3 man load. Don't put a mudbuddy on that boat. The gtr will run the best. You can do everything to a gatortail that a 7000 mudbuddy has on it. But don't waste your time with dual carbs. Check out Mudmotortalk.com. Much more knowledge over there



Ok, thanks. I will probably be only haullin a 2 person load about a quarter to half the time then 3 person load the other half with all the equipment as well. Thats why I wanted an 18'x60" or 18'x54". Im now leaning toward the 54" in case we get into some flooded timber and it gets a little tight those 6" may make a difference! Would a 17'x54" be roomy with all the equipment and 3 ppl? I have a 18.5' flats boat but im gona sell it to buy the duck boat and it fits 3 comfortably even though its design is different.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 23, 2011)

*All day*



Hunter22 said:


> Ok, thanks. I will probably be only haullin a 2 person load about a quarter to half the time then 3 person load the other half with all the equipment as well. Thats why I wanted an 18'x60" or 18'x54". Im now leaning toward the 54" in case we get into some flooded timber and it gets a little tight those 6" may make a difference! Would a 17'x54" be roomy with all the equipment and 3 ppl? I have a 18.5' flats boat but im gona sell it to buy the duck boat and it fits 3 comfortably even though its design is different.



You can hunt 3 guys in a 17x54 all day... You can hunt 3 all day in 48 inch wide boat. If you're worried about load carrying go with the 54 or 60, you can haul tanks on those things.


----------



## imac985 (Dec 23, 2011)

mud motor talk has alot of good info on there, check them out theyll probably be able to answer any questions you have


----------

